# filling small cracks



## crandy (Jan 29, 2011)

I have an older house with decorative wood trim running up the sides of the staircase. the trim has small cracks at the joints (1/8" and smaller). what do i fill these cracks with as paint will not cover them but wood putty does not penetrate the smaller cracks very well. any help much appriciated.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

crandy said:


> I have an older house with decorative wood trim running up the sides of the staircase. the trim has small cracks at the joints (1/8" and smaller). what do i fill these cracks with as paint will not cover them but wood putty does not penetrate the smaller cracks very well. any help much appriciated.



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

If you are painting, you could use spackle, caulk, or Bondo if necessary.











 









.


----------



## sstruck (Dec 19, 2010)

When painting, I use Red Devil Onetime lightweight spackling for small cracks and caulk for large cracks. The spackle is easy to work with, fills small holes/cracks well, and can be easily sanded. The caulk works well when the crack is really deep, as can be the case in your application. Be sure to buy paintable caulk (DAMHIKT).


----------



## crandy (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks, this was very helpful.


----------

